# Forum Argomenti di discussione Le utilità del Commercialista telematico  software bilancio CEE

## roby

segnaliamo che anche quest'anno è disponibile il software per la predisposizione del bilancio CEE e nota integrativa da depositare alla camera di commercio. Già pronto XBRL. In excel, percorso guidato, impossibile sbagliare!
Semplicissimo e oramai testato da tanti anni; per approfondimenti: http://www.commercialistatelematico....zione_2010.pdf  :Smile:

----------


## yoghi

avrei un dubbio. Ma si tratta dello stesso sw presente nel contabile telematico con le stesse funzionalità e potenzialità..

----------


## Contabile

No. Al momento sono due cose diverse. Ciò non toglie che per il prossimo futuro non possano integrarsi.

----------

